# recomendacion Amplificador Monoblock Clase D



## Manotas (Oct 1, 2010)

hola , queria pedir si me podrian ayudar ya que no conosco mucho esta marca ( PowerAcoustik)
queria saber si es buena o no , ya que quiero usarla para un wofer de 1000 RMS , 3500 watts peak pioneer tsw 3002D4 
y me estan vendiendo este amplificador que dice que es estable a 1 Ohm 



Serie CRIPTA Clase D Monoblock amplificador 
RMS Potencia nominal : 
4 ohmios : 700 vatios x 1 chan . 
2 ohmios : 950 vatios x 1 chan . 
1 ohmio : 1300 vatios x 1 chan . 
Número máximo de potencia de salida : 2200 vatios 
Por ancho de pulso modulado fuente de alimentación 
Los transistores MOSFET de Fuente de alimentación 
Control remoto con cable incluye el nivel de graves 
LED ( verde) y proteger a los indicadores (rojo ) 
Seleccionables de refuerzo de graves ( 6, 12 dB a 45 Hz ) 
Arranque suave en mano de 
Mono operación del canal 
Preamplificador salidas RCA para conectar en cadena varios amplificadores 
3- Way System Circuito de protección (sobrecarga térmica , y protección del altavoz corto) 
Resistente chasis de aluminio extruido disipador de calor para la máxima disipación de calor 
Negro texturizado con borde de plata y placa de metal fundido 
Niquelado RCA entradas de nivel 
Niquelado terminales de tornillo 
Sensibilidad de entrada : 
Nivel: 200mV -8V 
Variable filtro de paso bajo (50-250 Hz, 12 dB / octava) 
Filtro subsónico (20-50 Hz ) 
Desplazamiento de fase : 0-180 grados 
Respuesta de frecuencia : 15-150 Hz 
Dimensiones: 12 "L x 9-13/16 "W x 2-5/16 "H 
Potencia de 2 de calibre y el cableado de tierra es necesario para la instalación

Amplificador de Clase D 
Número de canales 1 - Mono 
Potencia RMS ( 4 ohmios ) 700 vatios x 1 canal 
Potencia RMS ( 2 ohmios ) 950 vatios x 1 canal 
Potencia RMS ( 1 ohm ) 1300 vatios x 1 canal 
En puente Potencia RMS No puenteable 
Total de RMS de potencia de salida 1300 vatios 
Pico de potencia de salida 2200 vatios x 1 canal 
Pico de potencia de salida total 2200 vatios 
Entrada gálibo máximo de tamaño 2 
impedancia unbridged 1 ohmios 
Mínima impedancia puente No ohmios en puente 
Factor de distorsión a la potencia eficaz nominal 0,5% 
Entradas de altavoz N 
Salidas de preamplificador 1 par 
Divisor de frecuencias incorporado Paso bajo ( LP ) 
De paso alto frecuencia de cruce N / A 
De paso bajo de frecuencia de cruce 50 a 250 Hz 
Filtro subsónico 20 a 50 Hz 
Relación señal / ruido 80 dB 
Separación de canales N / A 
Bass Boost 6, 12 dB 
Bajo / control remoto de Sí 
Refrigeración por ventilador N 
Fusible N / A 
CEA -2006 RoHS N 
http://http://www.sonicelectronix.com/pictures_new.php?from_sonic&id=25905&picture_id=465425


----------



## palomo (Oct 1, 2010)

Depende a que le llames "buena" para sistema de audio no sirve pero si quieres nadamas oir el  "BOOOOM BOOOOMM BOOOOMM " para eso si sirve y mas con el sub que mencionas, solo ten en cuenta el litraje que especifican para el sub.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 1, 2010)

palomo dijo:


> Depende a que le llames "buena" para sistema de audio no sirve pero si quieres nadamas oir el  "BOOOOM BOOOOMM BOOOOMM " para eso si sirve y mas con el sub que mencionas, solo ten en cuenta el litraje que especifican para el sub.



Es obvio que para un buen sistema de sonido no sirve. En audiocar lo que se quieres es potencia bruta para decibeles brutos... Así que el amplificador va bien. El woofer tiene bobina doble a 2 ohms, así que el amplificador va a trabajar a su capacidad "nominal". Algunos dirían de es bueno uno de 2000W, pero hasta con 1500W watts RMS se logra SPL...


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 1, 2010)

Con las especificaciones que das, parece ser una buena potencia, ahora que esas especificaciones sean ciertas............mmm....yo lo dudo, principalmente en la gran cantidad de vatios que proporciona. teniendo en cuenta que esas potencias deben ser suministradas (a traves de una smps, supongo) de la o las baterias del vehiculo.


----------

